# 8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية..



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2021)

8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية.. 

قد نعاني من الكآبة والمزاج السيئ في كثير من الأوقات، لذا يجب إيجاد طرق طبيعية لمساعدتنا على الشعور بتحسن أفضل بكثير من أي مادة قد تقدم دفعة مؤقتة.


  8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية 8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية وهناك بعض الأطعمة التي ستحافظ على العقل والجسم في أفضل حالاتهما وتحسن المزاج، وتحارب الأمراض العقلية،  

- السلمون

  8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية 8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية تحتوي على كميات عالية من أحماض أوميغا 3 الدهنية، والتي تعزز التعلم والذاكرة وتقلل الاضطرابات العقلية مثل الاكتئاب، ويحتوي السلمون على كمية عالية من فيتامين د بشكل طبيعي.


 8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية 8 أطعمة تحسن المزاج وتحارب الأمراض العقلية - زيت الزيتون

يحتوي على مادة البوليفينول التي تساعد في إزالة آثار البروتينات المرتبطة بمرض ألزهايمر، ويمكن أن يساعد أيضا في تحسين التعلم والذاكرة.

- الأفوكادو
غنى بفيتامين "K" وحمض الفوليك، ويساعد على حماية العقل من السكتة الدماغية، كما أنه يعزز الذكرة والتركيز ويقدم جرعة عالية من اللوتين الذى يساعد في تحسين وظائف المخ.

- البروتين الخالي من الدهون

يحتوى على الحمض الأميني "تريبتوفان"، والذي يساعد الجسم على إنتاج السيروتونين، ومساعدة العقل على إدارة الحالة المزاجية ومحاربة الاكتئاب والحفاظ على ذاكرة قوية.

- الزبادي
يعد مصدر ممتاز للبروبيوتيك، الذي يقلل من التوتر والقلق، وهو أحد الأسباب الرئيسية التي تؤثر على الصحة العقلية، حيث يحتوي على نسبة عالية من البوتاسيوم والمغنيسيوم، ويساعد على وصول الأكسجين إلى الدماغ، ما يحسن من قدرتها على العمل.

- الحبوب الكاملة
فول الصويا والشوفان وغيرها من الحبوب، يستخدم جسمك وعقلك الكربوهيدرات للحصول على الطاقة، فإننا كثيرا ما نستهلك الكربوهيدرات البسيطة، ما يؤدي إلى ارتفاع نسبة السكر في الدم، فالأطعمة المصنفة على أنها حبوب كاملة تحتوي على كربوهيدرات معقدة، ما يؤدي إلى إنتاج الغلوكوز بشكل أبطأ، كمصدر للطاقة أكثر تناسقًا وثباتًا.

- المكسرات
مصدر ممتاز لأحماض أوميغا 3 الدهنية، ما يساعد على محاربة الاكتئاب، وتزويد الدماغ بالأكسجين بجرعة من المغنيسيوم، وإنتاج الدوبامين والناقلات العصبية الأخرى التي تعزز المزاج.

الشوكولاتا الداكنة
يساعد محتوى الكاكاو في الشوكولاتا الداكنة على تحسين الحالة المزاجية للفرد، وهو أكثر فائدة من الشوكولاتا المضاف ليها الحليب، حيث تحتوي الشوكولاتا الداكنة على مستويات عالية من الفلافونويد، وهو نوع من مضادات الأكسدة.

السبانخ
يمد السبانخ العقل بكميات كبيرة من حمض الفوليك، والتي ثبت أنها رادع كبير للاكتئاب، ويساعد في محاربة الأرق المرتبط بشدة بالضعف العقلي ويمكن أن يساعد في تقليل الخرف لدى كبار السن.


----------



## كلدانية (11 أبريل 2022)

*نصائح مهمة ومفيدة
شكرااا الموضوع المفيد*


----------



## mm4jesus (13 أبريل 2022)

موضوع مفيد


----------



## sherry birkin (10 يونيو 2022)

نصائح مهمة ومفيدة 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

